

Don't ask what you can do for LuaTeX, but what LuaTeX can do for you. - gnosis
http://www.ntg.nl/EuroTeX2009/slides/patrick-slides.pdf

======
thingie
Well, I'd rather hear the lecture, these slides looks more like just something
to put on the screen to show some examples while talking. I am very interested
in some modern TeX variants (mostly I use Xe[La]TeX), but this presentation
fails in giving me an impression of what LuaTeX really is and "can do for me"
(I realize that wasn't its meaning).

~~~
gnosis
The following video is a little old (2007), but it gives a flavor of some of
the neat things that can be done with just a single LuaTeX feature,
"attributes":

<http://river-valley.tv/luatex-attributes/>

(executive summary: attributes give you the power to transform portions of the
document, from characters to specific words or paragraphs or the whole
document in various ways, like assigning them a certain color)

And here is something that covers LuaTeX from a more general perspective:

<http://river-valley.tv/luatex-a-users-perspective/>

(executive summary: programming TeX directly is hard, doing the same in Lua is
easy, and LuaTeX lets you program TeX in Lua)

------
aufreak3
PLT's "scribble" tool is cool too.

